
The Fate of Most Silicon Valley Drones: ‘Live Work Work Work Die’ - raleighm
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/25/books/review/silicon-valley-live-work-work-work-die-corey-pein.html
======
ctoth
Yup. Let's discuss the shiny framework du jour and make absolutely sure that
we ignore the building Butlerian Jihad.

This will end well.

